# Poll!!! Smoker or saver?



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

My take on these "special" cigars as in GOFs, Anejos,island smokes and the like is you may not be here tomarrow so why save them.
Nothing in my humi is safe from the flame...none!


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

cigars are for smoking buddy!
you can't take em with ya!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Lit em up!!!!


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

I adopted Stacey's smoke 'em if you got 'em policy from a while back. Unless you are planning on doing some aging, then you should fire those bad boys up. I don't really have boxes, so anything goes...


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

I purchase them to look at them, they sure are purty 

I have also contructed a little cigar town, complete with a habanos sheriff, barkeep, doctors office and cathouse. Making the little costumes for them was fun too.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

I will smoke anything I own, 
but I have a problem with buying more than I can smoke.

So I guess some get saved, but they will die eventually :ss


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

I wound never save a cigar just for the heck of it. But it is nice to hold on to a few special smokes for really special Occasions. Other than that I say smoke the puppies :cb


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

ResIpsa said:


> I purchase them to look at them, they sure are purty
> 
> I have also contructed a little cigar town, complete with a habanos sheriff, barkeep, doctors office and cathouse. Making the little costumes for them was fun too.


Maybe it's time to send some "special friends" over to your house for a visit to take you back to the "special place" for some "vitamins" and a little rest.


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

I do not have any cigar that is one that I would never smoke. I have some that I don't reach for as often because of my limited supply, but I am not a saver.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Some get smoked all the time, some sit in there to get a little time on them, some sit and age, some are saved for special occasions....but in reality none are safe from the flame 

I guess Im in the middle somewhere on your poll Dave


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

I smoke some all the time, others I prefer with white dust.....


----------



## Barcochris (Aug 16, 2006)

Why wait for a special moment, when a good cigar can make any momnet special.


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm in the same boat as N3uka. I've been buying so many lately, I can't keep up. The cold weather doesn't help any. So come warmer weather...watch out!:gn My sticks are getting smoked!


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> Some get smoked all the time, some sit in there to get a little time on them, some sit and age, some are saved for special occasions....but in reality none are safe from the flame
> 
> I guess Im in the middle somewhere on your poll Dave


ditto that


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

:r Where is the both option.

Collect all you can till you have so many that you and your friends can't smoke em all in your lifetimes.

Then go make some more freinds. :ss


----------



## bpcr (May 13, 2006)

each to there fate is what i live by ....... one your mark, get set, ready, light away.....:ss


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

as long as I have a few "damn nice" smokes for special occasions, the rest are smokable.
of course, for me a "damn nice" smoke is probably a daily smoker for some, it shows what kind of diversity is in the jungle.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

I'll smoke em, but like a few posts all ready, I've buying is faster than my smoking. COOL, it's Friday, with no overtime tomorrow. :ss


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Tomorrow is promised to no one! Plus I have no resource$ to stow away cigars....carpe diem boyz:ss


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I'll smoke'em as long as I kow I'm not wasting them.
The La China Salamone,etc. sitting in my top drawer will go up in smoke as soon as the occasion permits. I've wasted a few smokes trying them before their time; that's the only thing I try to avoid.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

I'll save some for occasions that I think warrant it but then sometimes I just get the urge to have a "special" cigar and it gets lit. Mostly, though, I smoke em. Which is why my stock's not gettin' anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

I smoke them when I can but also like to put a few back.

You should also add "Gift" to the poll. I think I give more cigars away than I smoke. 

Before I buy something I usually think about if others would like the same cigar if I were to send one or give one to them.


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

I agree with you. I used to save certain cigars for special occasions but lately a special occasion is anytime I make the time for a cigar. I base it much more now on time, mood, and meal.


----------



## Ron de Kok-cl (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi,

Yes, they are for smoking.
But, some need aging and that could also be saving.
A "BBMF" and Forbidden X are for my collection.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Cigars are for smoking.

I smoke them all and enjoy them. Life is to short.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I smoke some, save some, forget some, send some, rinse and repeat..


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

thanks to the help and advise of many a fine brother here; I have slowly transitioned myself from the "OMG I Can't Smoke That!" feeling; to the "OMG Where And How Can I Get More Of Those!?" feeling!!

Smoke those bad boys!!:ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> My take on these "special" cigars as in GOFs, Anejos,island smokes and the like is *you may not be here tomarrow so why save them.*Nothing in my humi is safe from the flame...none!


I started as a saver....but became a smoker, for that exact reason Dave. Not interested in having a great collection to will to my dog.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I started as a saver....but became a smoker, for that exact reason Dave. Not interested in having a great collection to will to my dog.


Amen Brother !!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Amen Brother !!!


Hallelujah!!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I can't vote.
Can't make up my mind.
One day I save them.
Next day I go nuts.
Been like that for a while.
I guess I would like to save some not as a trophy but to age them and taste the difference.
One thing is for sure, no box is ever totally safe from an attack.
To make it easy on myself, I always attack the box day 1 it arrives.
Takes the pressure off.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Smoke one at a time, save the rest till I can smoke them. Unfortunately more come in then burn so therefore some have to go out via UPS.


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

I have a few stored away for special occasions but the rest are fair game any day of the week.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I buy them to store them to smoke them.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I cant lie....I have some special sticks just chilling for a special occasion...but they will get smoked eventually...So I'm kinda in between I guess.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

JPH said:


> I cant lie....I have some special sticks just chilling for a special occasion...but they will get smoked eventually...So I'm kinda in between I guess.


I am like you a bit.. When I can't readily replace a cigar I think twice about smoking it, or wait for a special occasion. There arn't any cigars I wont smoke, eventually.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Everything gets torched eventually...who the hell am I gonna leave 'em to, my wife's next husband?!

But the special sticks get saved for special occasions.


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

That title just doesn't sound right.:r


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> :r Where is the both option.
> 
> Collect all you can till you have so many that you and your friends can't smoke em all in your lifetimes.
> 
> Then go make some more freinds. :ss


I have to agree with Da Klugs, at the pace I'm going I don't need to buy another until I'm 180, so I try to share.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Cigars are made to be smoked. Some are saved for a special occasions, but will be smoked just the same. :ss


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

I have no choice but to save them for now because of the "WIFE" :sb factor. When it gets warmer of course I'll be taking many walks  :ss


----------



## garilla (Sep 12, 2006)

C'mon, all of us humidor owners have one...You know, that _special _shelf/tray that you only store your go-to smokes. The daily favs, you know them well, your personable dependable smokes you'll enjoy without a doubt.

_I lovingly refer to it as "Death Row". _

Any smoke from _that _shelf/tray is _more _than fair game. At any moment, expect to feel the heat baby...toast...Another one bites the dust...

While "Death Row" may serve as the dominant location for sticks meeting the flame, it certainly doesn't excuse the rest of you in my jail(a.k.a. humidor).

_All _are fair game in the end. Smoke and enjoy, for tomorrow it may be the untrained pallette of your designated life insurance beneficiary throwing away your prized sticks...

- Garilla


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

I say smoker, everything has a resting period, whether it be 15 minutes after I buy it, or maybe 15 years. I've decided that someday I'd like to get the rarest cigar I can find and smoke the chit out of it! The one I really want is the Opus X Football... But I'd settle for the Sosa bat.


----------



## casadooley (Jul 11, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> Everything gets torched eventually...who the hell am I gonna leave 'em to, my wife's next husband?!
> 
> My sentiments exactly!:r


----------

